# Escher - Bild animieren



## juergimat (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo 
   Erst mal möchte ich mich mal vorstellen:
   Ich bin der juergimat, bin 36 Jahre, arbeite erst seit kurzem mit 3DSMAX.
   In einem Buch bin ich auf dieses Bild gestoßen (siehe Anhang!), das ich gerne animieren bzw. konstruieren möchte.
  Frage an alle: Hat jemand von euch schon mal so was versucht, bzw. erfahrung damit ?
  Für alle Antworten bzw. Hilfen wäre ich sehr dankbar ....

  Bis dann also....juergimat


----------



## Consti (15. Januar 2005)

Da hat der Herr Escher ja was feines Erfunden - ist ja eigenltich ein Per Petuum Mobile... Nunja nun zu deiner Frage.



> arbeite erst seit kurzem mit 3DSMAX.



Wenn du wirklich so etwas realisieren möchtest, dann brauchst du glaub ich schon einige Erfahrungen mehr, und nicht nur "standard"wissen. Das Problem ist ja, dass es sowas ja eigentlich nicht geben kann, und ich mir deshalb auch unsicher bin, ob es einfach sein wird, das in 3DSMAX darzustellen, und dann auch noch animiert!


----------



## fluessig (15. Januar 2005)

Das geht definitiv. Aber aus nur einer einzigen Perspektive. Du kannst das so modellieren, dass die verbindenden Teile nicht wirklich verbinden sondern zB. die Säulen einfach in die Luft stehen. Dabei müssen sie dann perfekt oben abgeschnitten werden. 

Oder das herunterfallende Wasser würde in der Luft beginnen und keine Verbindung zum Kanal haben. Das macht eine Animation nicht einfacher.

Ich glaube dass ist sehr viel Bastelarbeit, damit die Kamera genau so positioniert ist, dass dann alles wie verbunden aussieht. Etwas einfacher geht es sicher, wenn du das ohne Perspektivische Verzerrung machst. (Kann man das dann in 3dsm rendern?-keine Ahnung)

Achja und einen zweiten Weg gibts natürlich auch noch. Du kannst das Gebilde 2-dimensional machen (der Kanal geht ZickZack in Z-Richtung nach oben). Aber da wird dir beim Modellieren wahrscheinlich der Kopf rauchen.


----------



## Consti (16. Januar 2005)

Hätte aber mal eine Bitte an dich:

Wenn du das BIld fertig hast, und es auch schön animiert ist, könntest du uns ja mla das Ergebnix präsentieren, denn ich finde dieser Bilder von Escher immer richtig schön und animiert wirds sichelrich noch besser!

Also wäre nett, wenn du das Ergebnis (falls du es schaffst), mal Online stellen könntest!


----------



## zirag (16. Januar 2005)

Ich denke auch mal, dass es möglich ist  man muss nur sich auf eine Perspektive festlegen , und dann alles so hinschummeln , dass es dann so aussieht , ob alles zusammen gehört 

hier mal so ein Beispiel :







mfg ZiRaG


----------



## juergimat (17. Januar 2005)

Oh No

  Ich fürchte fast, jemand hatte schon diese Idee vor mir gehabt!
  Hab diese Grafik im Netz gefunden (siehe Anhang!)
  Sieht für mich wie eine gerenderte Grafik aus, oder was meint ihr ?


----------



## fluessig (17. Januar 2005)

Definitiv gerendert, sonst wär es glatt wahnsinn.


----------

